# Sekonda/strela/poljot 3017



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Got this one back from servicing today:










Purchased rather cheaply from eBay (England were playing in Euro 2004 at the time so I guess everyone's attention was elsewhere).

It's still not entirely perfect but I'm hoping that it will settle down after wearing it for a few days - to give it time after its ordeal!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like that very much









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice "Space Watch" you've got there Rich.









Looks pretty fine to me.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ooohh, me like. I've been looking for a black dialed Poljot 3017 for a while myself without much success, so I've given in and ordered one of the new Strela reproductions. Hopefully it will be here within a week or two. (airmail from the US is highly unpredictable)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks in better condition than mine Rich







.

I keep intending to buy a better one but other watches prevent me







.

I think I'll hold on to my battered one. I've had it a while and wouldn't sell it even if I got a better example.

Getting attached to them is fatal














.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> I've been looking for a black dialed Poljot 3017 for a while myself without much success, so I've given in and ordered one of the new Strela reproductions.





> I keep intending to buy a better one but other watches prevent meÂ


Know what you mean chaps







I'd like to get one of the orginal white-dialled versions and then the Strela repro versions too so I have a complete "set". I think that may be going a bit too far though. I just don't have enough pennies


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Love that Sekonda, Rich.









I'll never understand why I didn't buy Roy's when I had the chance...









Back to eBay I go









Paul


----------

